# Now a standard part of my workflow



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the Review!


----------



## kajunkraft

Thanks for your review. The one question I've always had about these kind of guides is how you use a push stick with them. You stated that you only use them for pieces 2-1/2' or wider. Since I rip a lot of pieces less than 2-1/2" I felt these would be a problem. Guess I was right. All the sales-pitch videos kind of avoided that point. BTW I also use the Gripperrrrrs and they are great. As long as I can use a push stick between these and the blade, then I think they would be very good. Thanks again for your review and clearing up a question I have had.


----------



## Ottacat

> Thanks for your review. The one question I ve always had about these kind of guides is how you use a push stick with them. You stated that you only use them for pieces 2-1/2 or wider. Since I rip a lot of pieces less than 2-1/2" I felt these would be a problem. Guess I was right. All the sales-pitch videos kind of avoided that point.


Yes, they not only gloss over this point they have a few advertising photos that show the guides out so far as to completely obstruct a push stick. Glad if I was able to help.


----------



## Halc

I have considered buying these guides. Thanks for your well-written review.


----------



## Faceman_

I'll use a piece of scrap wood for a push stick that is thinner than the wood I'm cutting. Let's say I'm ripping 8/4, a 4/4 or 3/4 push stick can be used to get the wood being cut passed the rollers by going underneath them. Or you can pause, go over one roller, pause, go over second. Doesn't sound intuitive but it's easy in practice.


----------



## NormG

Thank you for the review, they look like it will be a great future purchase item


----------



## toddbeaulieu

Interesting. I have their router guides. Like all such gadgets, sometimes they are handy and sometimes not worth the hassle. If you enjoy tools and buying nice, creative gadgets like this it can be hard to justify them to more practical folks, right? They look cool to me…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks for the review. Have plans on paring them with the Very SC Tools fence I purchased. They mount directly to the fence with no need for drilling. The fence is extruded/machined aluminum with T-bolt slots. They appear to do the job they were designed for and are well thought out with quality materials and construction. Nice to see


----------



## pulchridude

I just ordered a set today after uneven pressure while cutting dadoes required a strip to be glued in/planed even/recut. They seem like they'll make my saw even safer, my cuts cleaner, and in the case of dadoes with the blade buried in a sacrificial fence, my rabbets will be consistent and repeatable. Have you used them in this application yet, Ottacat?


----------



## Ottacat

> I just ordered a set today after uneven pressure while cutting dadoes required a strip to be glued in/planed even/recut. They seem like they ll make my saw even safer, my cuts cleaner, and in the case of dadoes with the blade buried in a sacrificial fence, my rabbets will be consistent and repeatable. Have you used them in this application yet, Ottacat?


I haven't used them in that application yet but I certainly believe they will be a big help. I agree they are likely to give a more even consistent rebbet.


----------



## Kennyl

I also have the jessem guides mated to the vsc fence.The level of safety afforded by the guides cannot be overstated,and yes as stated by others they cannot be used in all cuts.I highly recommend the fence and guides.


----------



## bonesbr549

Good review, in general I love their products and glad they work for you. I've been using the grippr's for years and having that positive control is very good with stock.


----------



## bkseitz

Thanks for the review. Now on my to buy list for the future


----------



## builtinbkyn

Bones I have the Grippers and various push sticks, as I'm sure many do. I find the guides invaluable when cutting large sheet goods. There's really nothing that I know of that matches them in the assistance they provide during a cut. I probably wouldn't have tried this cut today, without them :O










For some reason there was a slight bow of about a 1/16th or so at the apex on my outfeed table - well soon to be outfeed table. Not sure how or why it was there. It was on the factory edge, so I guess in my laziness, I didn't pick it up. I made the initial rip cut with my track saw. Would have drove me nuts to leave it. I probably could have and maybe even should have used the track saw to correct it, but knowing my fence is dead nuts, I really wanted to square this up in one pass and one try. The guides enabled me to do it without much issue - 3/4" ultralight MDF @ 30"x65" and all those 1" cell spacers. Not overly heavy but also not light. I took off a full blade width plus the bow at the apex for the whole length. That strip was the bow 



> Good review, in general I love their products and glad they work for you. I ve been using the grippr s for years and having that positive control is very good with stock.
> 
> - bonesbr549


----------



## sreilly24590

Just came across this post after a quick search. I've been eyeing these as a good method to cut sheet goods down and keeping the edges square. I find most projects requiring 1/2" & 3/4" plywood I can rip the board to get better control for cutting the parts from but keeping it tight to the fence hasn't been easy. I use a 36" Saw Stop cabinet model and love it but wish at times I had gone for the 52". I built a nice outfeed table which really helps with the panels on long rips. So far I haven't found anyone complain at all about this product. I have one of their router lifts and it's been a pleasure to use. In fact I'm working on the cabinet to set the Woodpecker's phenolic top and fence on to make it a bit easier to use and store bits and so on.

Thanks for the great thread.

Steve


----------



## bfblack

Thanks for taking the time to write a review. The time consumed in writing a review takes away from the time available to make saw dust. As I write this, I have my Jessem Clear Cut Stock Guide TS unboxed and sitting on top of my SawStop. Frankly, I am struggling with some of the imprecise terminology used by Jessem. For example, "best placement of the track is in the center of the table saw table, below the fence". I assume they meant "front-to-back center". Can't figure out what "below the fence" refers to. The people that write manuals don't seem to sit in the back corner of the shop and watch people struggle with not understanding the words as written.

I have some questions on your install procedure. Did you use a drill press or hand held drill? What did you use to hold the track in place while you drilled the pilot holes? I would prefer to not screw up a perfectly good rip fence.

Thanks.


----------



## Ottacat

I agree, the description leaves much to be desired and also had me scratching my head a bit. I installed it as per this pic of my saw. For the holes, I just used a hand drill. I find I never move the two hold-downs on the track. One is set before the blade, the other after it and I find that position works for all the cuts I've done so far.


----------



## bfblack

Thanks for the quick response. Glad to see I am not the only one that uses the table saw as a storage area. 

I am trying to attach a photo of my setup for drilling. Since I am new to the site, adding a photo seem non intuitive. Unfortunately, everything is black on black. For my sawstop, a 1/2" gage block will roughly center the Jessem guide bar right to left (as you are standing in front of the saw). At the back of my setup, a 3" gage block will position the pilot hole in the right location; guide bar is moved 1/2" toward front of saw. In my initial read of the instructions, I failed to realize that the guide bar was not symmetrical front to back, i.e. there is a front and back of the guide bar. I am ready to give it a whirl.


----------



## bfblack




----------



## bfblack

I had a resounding success with my first use of the Jessem Clear Cut - TS. I ripped some 1/4" plywood into 6 7/8" x 46" long strips and none of the edges showed any evidence of burning. I have been doing this operation free hand and invariably got some burning no matter how careful I was. I feel like I am going to get my money's worth on this tool.


----------



## Ottacat

I'm glad you got them installed and are happy with them. I still use mine on just about every rip cut I make. The cuts are smoother, less to no edge burning (even on cherry) and significantly greater safety. Also glad you figured out how to post pics - it certainly isn't the most intuitive.

Also aren't table saws called that because they double as tables?


----------



## FBtool

Woodcraft has these Jessem Stock Guides on sale this month for $199.99 Jan. 2020


----------



## plantdude

I would like to use these on my old Craftsman ts. The fence is only 1 1/4" wide and the track is 2" wide. How can I attach the track?


----------



## Dustjunkie

I just put these on my Delta saw, I ran into an issue where the fence was not wide enough to attach the track. I cut down a piece of 3/4 ply and attached this to the fence and then I attached the track to the ply.


----------



## jointplanesaw

I just installed these guides on a Very SC Tools fence. I used the 80/20 Series 15 nuts at 1/4-20 and 1" socket head cap screws with a washer. It clamps down nice and tight and is completely removable, they just slide of the fence. Hope this helps anyone that has watched the Very SC Tools guy do this on you tube, Jessem has changed the design of their tightening knobs.
Here's a link:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/e5X5mEj7PUyRVY5q8


----------



## jointplanesaw

Pic of above text
!https://photos.app.goo.gl/e5X5mEj7PUyRVY5q8
Never mind


----------

